# Official 2007 Sauce Contest Scores--Updated!! No kidding!



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

will be posted here.









 :ROFL  :ROFL  :ROFL


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 12, 2007)

that is just cruel.

 :?


----------



## john pen (Jun 12, 2007)

Yyyyyyaaaa....oh...Bastard.... :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2007)

Larry's got his finger on the button "just in case" to provide refunds for all participants..................................


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ said:
			
		

> UPS just dropped off a very large box at my door with PRIMO written on it.  Thanks!



No picture of the UPS truck delivering the Primo, no smoker.....  sorry larry


----------



## john pen (Jun 12, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good call !!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Official 2007 Sauce Contest Scores*



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> will be posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cappy has hated us all for years.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Official 2007 Sauce Contest Scores*



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> will be posted here.
> 
> :ROFL  :ROFL  :ROFL



"Mean, mean, mean"... "that's what you are"... "mean"


"Fool me once, same on you"... "fool me twice.... we won't get fooled again"   :roll:    LOL


Quotes... a Gomer, and a Goober.  LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

He can take his big *M* and little *organ*... and he can..... eh..Not worth getting banned.


----------



## john pen (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Official 2007 Sauce Contest Scores*



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll move myself and my family aside 

If we happen to be left half alive 

I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky 

Though I know that the hypnotized never lie 

Do ya?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

Goober and the Who....only 4 more steps to Kevin Bacon.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

:roll: Dubya  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> :roll: Dubya  :roll:



Ding, ding, ding....  We have a *"W"*iener.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

[smilie=offtopic.gif] 

This thread is only to discuss one wiener, and that's me.


(it's "i before e except after c and e before n in chicken". )


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [smilie=offtopic.gif]
> 
> This thread is only to discuss one wiener, and that's me.
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## john pen (Jun 12, 2007)

Im beginning to think there are no results...And maby there really wasn't a contest after all.... :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Im beginning to think there are no results...And maby there really wasn't a contest after all.... :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:



The contest was between Jim and Larry...  They had a bet to see how many people they could get to send them $20.  More that one entry was bonus points.   LOL


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd like to know who's sauce came in last.....how about a prize for the suckiest sauce


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> I'd like to know who's sauce came in last.....how about a prize for the suckiest sauce



1lb of 3 year old Pig Powder!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sounds fitting


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> I'd like to know who's sauce came in last.....how about a prize for the suckiest sauce



Last place gets "Bragging Rights".   LOL
Maybe the winner will send the last place person some sauce.  _(just what I need... more sauce)_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

I told Lee Ann I wouldn't announce full results in public, and I doubt
she'll name even a bottom 20, more likely just a top 10.
Even if she does rank em all, the individuals would have to email
me to find their ranking.  This is a friendly contest, and I don't
want Finney being publicly embarrassed.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

So when are the results expected....for real this time :twisted:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

she went to NC to compete in A state championship.  Not sure if it was THE state championship.  Probably came home sunday....probably spent
yesterday getting things at the restaurants back in order...and maybe
judging sauce right now.

She spends about 15 minutes a day online, and probably hasn't seen
my email from 3:30 this morning (dont ask).

I expect to hear something at anytime, but maybe not till tomorrow.
She could wildly post numbers at anytime without telling me.

Or maybe Jack W told her I was a stalker and she's refusing to taste
any sauces or correspond with me.  Time will tell.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok thanks cappy...she probably went the stalker route..specially you sending drunk emails at 330am... :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

I can remote view that email.



> HEY BIATCHZ!!!ROFLFMFMFAO
> 
> SOOO U LIKE ME RIGHT?
> LETZ GET NEKKIDZ !!!
> ...


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 12, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> I'd like to know who's sauce came in last.....how about a prize for the suckiest sauce



I know a place where we could get the last place guy some rub, a thermometer and an oval grill.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dats.... you gunna sit there and take that?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I can remote view that email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  [smilie=nonono.gif] 

She loves me and you cant stand it...don't hate me cause I'm beautiful.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> don't hate me cause I'm beautiful.



In your case... beauty is only voice deep.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

just got this!

"Just got back to town so tomorrow is the big day!  I'll let you know!

Thank you,
Lee Ann"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but my voice goes all the way down to my mountain oysters. 8)  8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just got this!
> 
> "Just got back to town so tomorrow is the big day!  I'll let you know!
> 
> ...



Ok finally!

Now guys common... PLEASE! Let's stop all this off topic discussion, or I'll be forced to notify a Mod. :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

Did you notice the love in her email?


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 12, 2007)

Kinda sounded like a "I'm f'ing busy, quit bothering me, when I get a chance I'll taste them and let you know pinhead."


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Did you notice the love in her email?



I don't know... most people were home Saturday night, or Sunday night at the latest.   I think she was avoiding you.
Sort of like Nick does when he comes to MB. :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 12, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He talking about you   What do I care [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 12, 2007)

Gimmy your street address BOY I'm over dare>?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2007)

I could have sworn someone said that the results would be posted WEDNESDAY in the first place!!!!   :roll:


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I could have sworn someone said that the results would be posted WEDNESDAY in the first place!!!!   :roll:



But that guy is never right.


----------



## john pen (Jun 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I could have sworn someone said that the results would be posted WEDNESDAY in the first place!!!!   :roll:


Like anybody listens to him...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 12, 2007)

I think they meant next Wednesday  :?


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

OK..Its oficially Wed..lets hear some results !!


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

Did I win yet?


Did I win yet?


Did I win yet?


Did I win yet?


Did I win yet?


Did I win yet?


Did I win yet?


Did I win yet?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was this time!  Well as long as the results are posted befor midnight tonight I am.....


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I was this time!*  Well as long as the results are posted befor midnight tonight I am.....[/quote:2sex44zz]

Not so far!  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so far!  :roll:[/quote:2eites5d]

Well I did wake up LeaAnn before I left this morning and told her to get busy judging!  So I will be right soon!


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so far!  :roll:[/quote:viez7nga]

Well I did wake up LeaAnn before I left this morning and told her to get busy judging!  So I will be right soon![/quote:viez7nga]

Cappy would've called but he's not allowed...(In Homer Simpson's voice), "Stupid restraining order" (Homer Simpson voice off)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so far!  :roll:[/quote:1w123h79]

Well *I did wake up LeaAnn before I left this morning* and told her to get busy judging!  So I will be right soon![/quote:1w123h79]

Hope you brought her coffee. Wonder what Mrs Wolfe thinks about this latest development :roll:  :P 

Admit it, there's no contest and y'all forming "New Carolina" on some island in Central America :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well *I did wake up LeaAnn before I left this morning* and told her to get busy judging!  So I will be right soon![/quote:1e1lqgxi]

*Hope you brought her coffee. Wonder what Mrs Wolfe thinks about this latest development* :roll:  :P 

Admit it, there's no contest and y'all forming "New Carolina" on some island in Central America :P[/quote:1e1lqgxi]

Coffee would have been too much of a commitment for me.....Who is this Mrs. Wolfe you speak of?  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 13, 2007)

If JB wins & someone can get me on the food network I'll give you the Primo Still in the crate


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> If JB wins & someone can get me on the food network I'll give you the Primo Still in the crate



I will have my people contact your people if you win.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> If JB wins & someone can get me on the food network I'll give you the Primo Still in the crate



DID YOU BUMP YOUR HEAD...............BOY???


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

I noticed that there are quite a few people here today.....Wonder why?

I also noticed that this thread was started yesterday and it has had 475 hits so far......The suspense is building.


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I noticed that there are quite a few people here today.....Wonder why?
> 
> I also noticed that this thread was started yesterday and it has had 475 hits so far......The suspense is building.



Maby because a lot of us dont really have a life, and we're grasping at whatever we can...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Waiting for the agony of defete...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":2x4omlat]I noticed that there are quite a few people here today.....Wonder why?
> 
> I also noticed that this thread was started yesterday and it has had 475 hits so far......The suspense is building.



Maby because a lot of us dont really have a life, and we're grasping at whatever we can...[/quote:2x4omlat]

 [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I noticed that there are quite a few people here today.....Wonder why?
> 
> I also noticed that this thread was started yesterday and it has had 475 hits so far......The suspense is building.



How mad would everyone be if you found out we have had the results since Monday morning??  But thought how funny it would be watching you monkeys wait and sweat in anticipation!  Okay, I am going to post them...........after I get back from lunch in about an hour!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

You will getting some monkey mail from me.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":38mcuxnc]If JB wins & someone can get me on the food network I'll give you the Primo Still in the crate



DID YOU BUMP YOUR HEAD...............BOY???[/quote:38mcuxnc]

Nope :!:


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 13, 2007)

Where is my Primo????


----------

